# K mart  11/5  a second chance



## mishka (Nov 4, 2014)

regretfully I didn't go to Killington today as planned. looks like tomorrow would be good for second chance  this way no more regrets

Anybody?


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm considering going, we are dead at work. I was asked if I'd take a vacation day for tomorrow, I said no. I checked the weather, NOAA was calling for rain at K. I just checked again, clearing skies, mostly sunny by afternoon, high 52, a little breezy though. Those 2 for 1 vouchers good now?

PM sent Mishka

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mishka (Nov 4, 2014)

If we get in touch before getting up hill you can "demo" MR 86 or 110 .... I wasn't going to bring 110 with me tomorrow


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 4, 2014)

Sweet, I'm in the market for new sticks. Check ur PM's, I sent you my #. Scotty can't go, but if you haven't shipped the skis you sold him, I can deliver them to him on my way home. Stoked to get the season started! Anyone else going?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tin (Nov 4, 2014)

mishka said:


> If we get in touch before getting up hill you can "demo" MR 86 or 110 .... I wasn't going to bring 110 with me tomorrow



I'm in New Haven for classes or else I would have said carpool. I live right off Hope Street.


----------



## mishka (Nov 4, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Sweet, I'm in the market for new sticks. Check ur PM's, I sent you my #. Scotty can't go, but if you haven't shipped the skis you sold him, I can deliver them to him on my way home. Stoked to get the season started! Anyone else going?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



I'll call you in a.m.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 4, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Sweet, I'm in the market for new sticks. Check ur PM's, I sent you my #. Scotty can't go, but if you haven't shipped the skis you sold him, I can deliver them to him on my way home. Stoked to get the season started! Anyone else going?
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



That would be awesome thanks both of you  have fun and any one else who makes it .


----------



## mishka (Nov 4, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> That would be awesome thanks both of you  have fun and any one else who makes it .



Your skis already parched for shipping postage-paid scheduled to pick up tomorrow morning kind of late unfortunately


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh well, we almost saved you some money Scotty. Sorry you can't join us. Enough internet, gotta wax my skis and throw my rack on the car, see you tomorrow Mishka.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Puck it (Nov 4, 2014)

I maybe in also.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 4, 2014)

PM'd u my # Puck it

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

